# Ion Scooter Blasts Through $40K Kickstarter Campaign in Less Than 48 Hours



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

26-lbs, folding electric foot scooter is powered by 250W motor and 36V lithium battery, delivering a top speed of 15 mph and range up to 17 miles.

More...


----------



## samwichse (Jan 28, 2012)

What's so special about this scooter over other electric scooters already available?


----------



## nimblemotors (Oct 1, 2010)

samwichse said:


> What's so special about this scooter over other electric scooters already available?


It has a USB charging port


----------

